# Solved all my R-15 problems!



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

It was easy: I deactivated it. No more problems!
Got my new used RCA DVR40 Dtivo with 140 hours in it's place! Woo hoo!

I do wish I'd remembered to disconect it from the sats before I had it deactivated, so that my son cold watch the last few episodes of his shows today, but they'll be on again in a few days, and at least I know the new DVR will record them without problems!

ApK


----------



## captain kirk (May 22, 2006)

ApK said:


> It was easy: I deactivated it. No more problems!
> Got my new used RCA DVR40 Dtivo with 140 hours in it's place! Woo hoo!
> 
> I do wish I'd remembered to disconect it from the sats before I had it deactivated, so that my son cold watch the last few episodes of his shows today, but they'll be on again in a few days, and at least I know the new DVR will record them without problems!
> ...


Nice feeling, isn't it. Sort of like waking up after a week long cold feeling refreshed and healthy.


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

captain kirk said:


> Nice feeling, isn't it. Sort of like waking up after a week long cold feeling refreshed and healthy.


Haha...so true. While the DTiVo is a bit slower with menus, and I can't watch live tv when I'm going through anything through TiVo Central, this machine records every single program I ask it to, and then plays them back without any issues of any kind. What a difference, and what a perfect solution to the six months of nearly constant rage and headaches I had with my original and two replacement R15s! Happy TiVo.


----------



## fifidanon (Sep 19, 2006)

ApK said:


> It was easy: I deactivated it. No more problems!
> Got my new used RCA DVR40 Dtivo with 140 hours in it's place! Woo hoo!
> 
> I do wish I'd remembered to disconect it from the sats before I had it deactivated, so that my son cold watch the last few episodes of his shows today, but they'll be on again in a few days, and at least I know the new DVR will record them without problems!
> ...


Would you mind sharing where you got your "new used" Tivo unit, and how much you paid for it? After only six weeks with R15, one unit has already died, other has started freezing up occasionally. I'm ready to make the switch back.

And how accomodating was D* with the switch?

Thanks.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I got it from an eBay store seller called The-Tivo-Magician

The one I got was an 80 hr unit for $85 plus about $20 shipping but his stock fluctuates. I had a problem with the first one he sent me (try to get the RID and s/n first to make sure it can be reactivated!), and to make up for the hassle and return shipping, he sent the replacement with a 140 hour drive, so he gets a +1 in the good service column from me.

DTV was great about it. I called to order an access card and the lady suggested I reuse one from another reciever I had available instead, and she activated it right away.

ApK


----------



## Dave from Kazoo (Nov 28, 2004)

You better be real careful. My living room tivo went crazy last night and decided nothing was hooked up to tuner 1, switch cables did nothing and then it decided tuner 2 was disconnected and 1 was good. Reset the tivo twice and it didn't fix the problem BUT the R15 in the bedroom was working good for my wife. Last night it was R15 good and Tivo bad. Side note my son's tivo was fine and so was the H20, and D10. All I want for Christmas is DVR that records and behaves it self. Maybe in HD!


----------



## Miss Tivo (Oct 17, 2006)

Bought a factory refubrished Huges SD-DVR40 in a sealed box on eBay for $80.99 with shipping.

Tech support felt my pain, and credited me 19.95 for the shipping of the R15 plus a $50 credit towards the cost of the SD-DVR50.

Net cost of working DVR: $11.04.

I must have done something right in a prior life.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Miss Tivo said:


> Bought a factory refubrished Huges SD-DVR40 in a sealed box on eBay for $80.99 with shipping.
> 
> Tech support felt my pain, and credited me 19.95 for the shipping of the R15 plus a $50 credit towards the cost of the SD-DVR50.
> 
> ...


Welcome back to the good side of the Force.


----------

